# Tại sao nệm cao su lại tốt cho giấc ngủ?



## nguyenlamtgn (10/2/20)

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu giấc ngủ của con người, thế nên ngày nay có rất nhiều loại nệm được bày bán trên thị trường. Nhưng trong số những dòng nệm hiện nay thì nệm cao su luôn được đánh giá cao, đặc biệt là nệm cao su thiên nhiên luôn được đề cao về yếu tố chất lượng.

Tuy giá thành tương đối cao hơn hẳn nệm cao su nhân tạo nhưng nệm làm từ cao su thiên nhiên có thể sử dụng vài chục năm mà không bị xẹp, lún nên sử dụng nệm cao su thiên nhiên thật sự có lợi hơn hẳn về giá trị kinh tế. Nhiều khách hàng thắc mắc Tại sao nệm cao su lại tốt cho giấc ngủ? Để giải đáp câu hỏi này, mời bạn cùng theo dõi bài viết bên dưới để hiểu Tại sao nệm cao su lại tốt cho giấc ngủ?





Tại Sao Nệm Cao Su Lại Tốt Cho Giấc Ngủ?​
*1. Tạo ra bề mặt êm ái tối ưu cho giấc ngủ*
Cao su thiên nhiên là một loại vật liệu có đặc trưng đàn hồi mà không có chất liệu nào có thể so sánh được. Khi nằm trên tấm nệm cao su thì độ đàn hồi của nệm sẽ hỗ trợ cột sống, ôm sát cột sống của cơ thể đồng thời tạo cảm giác êm ái tuyệt vời. Cảm giác thoải mái có được là do khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể người dùng một cách đồng đều trên bề mặt tiếp xúc khác hẳn những loại nệm khác thì áp lực thường tập trung vào một vài vị trí trên cơ thể.





Nệm cao su tạo ra bề mặt êm ái tối ưu cho giấc ngủ​
*2. Tuổi thọ sản phẩm rất lâu*
Một tấm nệm cao su thiên nhiên chất lượng có độ bền cao từ 15 đến 20 năm. Có nhiều quý khách hàng sử dụng nệm rất kỹ vì thế sau 20 năm sử dụng vẫn đảm bảo các yếu tố về chất lượng. Vì vậy, khi sử dụng nệm nào cũng vậy, hãy vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên và bảo quản theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất để đảm bảo độ bền tối đa. Hầu hết nhà sản xuất sẽ bảo hành sản phẩm nệm cao su thiên nhiên từ 10 đến 15 năm là một sử đảm bảo cho độ bền của dòng nệm này.

*3. Vật liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên*
Chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên khi trải qua các công đoạn chế biến có khả năng chịu được độ ẩm cao cũng như kháng nằm mốc tốt. Ngoài ra hạn chế tối đa sự phát triển của ve bụi khi sử dụng. Cấu trúc của cao su thiên nhiên là dạng bọt khí hở cho phép hơi nước có thể thoát ra một cách dễ dàng khi nệm bị ướt. Cấu trúc phân tử của chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên không ngâm nước cho nên kể cả những điều kiện độ ẩm cao thì nệm vẫn không phát sinh nấm mốc cho nên nệm tuyệt đối an toàn với người sử dụng





Vật liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên​
*4. Luôn thoáng mát khi sử dụng*
Độ thoáng mát cao cũng là một ưu thế nổi bật của nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Đặc trưng của cấu trúc bọt khí hở là cho phép không khí có thể lưu thông một cách dễ dàng cho nên nệm có khả năng giữ ấm vào mùa đông và thoáng mát vào mùa hè. Chưa kể đến việc ngày nay các sản phẩm nệm cao su có thiết kế hàng loạt các lỗ thông hơi trên bề mặt giúp cho nệm đã thoáng mát nay lại thoáng mát hơn. Đặc biệt, nước ta nằm gần vùng xích đạo nên khí hậu lúc nào cũng nóng ẩm thì lựa chọn nệm cao su là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn nhất.

*5. Chất liệu hữu cơ bền vững*
Ngày nay, xu hướng sử dụng các sản phẩm hữu cơ (organic) ngày càng cao, chế độ ăn uống cũng sử dụng các thực phẩm organic và hiện nay ngủ cũng có thể ngủ organic. Dòng sản phẩm 100% cao su thiên nhiên giúp bảo vệ môi trường sống của chúng ta tốt hơn vì quá trình sản xuất không gây ô nhiễm môi trường.

*6. Một số sản phẩm nệm cao su tại*

*6.1 Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA STANDARD*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA STANDARD được sản xuất từ thành phần nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên không pha lẫn tạp chất, kết cấu bền vững mãi theo thời gian. Thiết kế 1 mặt lỗ tròn nhỏ và 1 mặt lỗ vuông tạo độ thoáng mát và thông khí cao.

Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế dạng lỗ thông hơi ở cả 2 mặt: mặt trên là hàng trăm lỗ tròn nhỏ, mặt dưới là mặt lỗ vuông mang lại hiệu quả thoáng khí gấp đôi, hệ thống bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau cùng hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thông thoáng ở mọi góc độ, mang lại cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.





Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA STANDARD​
*6.2 Nệm Cao Su Everon Latex Wellness*
Nệm Cao Su Everon Latex Wellness là sự kết hợp giữa cao su tự nhiên và cao su tổng hợp được nhập khẩu từ Bỉ. Nệm được thiết kế nguyên khối với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối các vùng cong tự nhiên của cơ thể.

Thông thoáng khí và Giữ ấm tốt: Nhờ có cấu trúc bọt hở, cho phép không khí đối lưu và còn được tăng cường bề mặt thông qua cấu trúc nệm với phần chân nệm là các lỗ vuông to, bề mặt nệm là các lỗ tròn nhỏ nên khả năng thông thoáng rất cao, nên giữ ấm được cho người nằm mà không gây tình trạng ướt đẫm lưng do hầm nóng.





Nệm Cao Su Everon Latex Wellness​
*6.3 Nệm Cao Su thiên nhiên UNIQUE*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên UNIQUE với thiết kế nệm trắng đẹp tinh khiết sang trọng, 2 mặt lỗ tròn tiện dụng. Tính đàn hồi cao, bền bỉ cùng thời gian. Với những lỗ thông hơi tròn liên kết với nhau như tổ ong, cùng với bề mặt được bổ sung các rãnh thoát nhiệt, giúp cho sản phẩm có thể chịu được lực tương tác đa chiều và luôn thoáng mát





Nệm Cao Su thiên nhiên UNIQUE​
*6.4 Đệm Cao Su Kim Cương Princess Massage*
Nệm được làm từ 100% cao su thiên, với hàng nghìn núm tròn nhỏ được phân bố đều khắp mặt trên của nệm có tác dụng massage toàn bộ cơ thể trong mọi tư thế. Cao su thiên nhiên đã được khử khuẩn, không côn trùng lưu trú, thân thiện với môi trường.

Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế hàng nghìn núm tròn có tác dụng massage trên bề mặt và hơn 500 lỗ thoáng lớn (lỗ vuông) ở mặt dưới giúp không khí được lưu thông tối đa, luôn tạo sự thông thoáng, mát mẻ, sử dụng được bốn mùa





Đệm Cao Su Kim Cương Princess Massage​
*6.5 Nệm Foam Ép Thẳng Vinafoam Mixed Pacific*
Lõi nệm được cấu thành từ 03 tầng foam tỷ trọng cao. Mặt trên cùng và mặt dưới là lớp foam trắng đàn hồi được tách biệt bởi lớp foam siêu đàn hồi ép nhiệt ở vị trí trung tâm.

Lớp foam phân tầng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thể, giúp lấp đầy mọi khoảng lõm, đường cong trên bề mặt. Lớp foam được xử lý ép nhiệt trên dây chuyền tự động, đảm bảo nâng đỡ tối đa cho cơ thể.





Nệm Foam Ép Thẳng Vinafoam Mixed Pacific​
*Kết luận*: Nệm cao su thiên nhiên đáp ứng được tiêu chí êm ái, bền, thoáng mát và an toàn với người sử dụng sẽ là một lựa chọn tối ưu cho giấc ngủ của gia đình. Trên thị trường hiện nay bạn có thể lựa chọn những sản phẩm của thương hiệu uy tín, các thương hiệu uy tín đều có mặt tại Thegioinem.com cho bạn tha hồ lựa chọn mà không lo đi đâu xa, chỉ cần đến Thegioinem thì có thể mua được tất cả các loại nệm của các thương hiệu trên thị trường.
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/thegioinemcom/
*Thegioinem.com*


----------

